

Scale Fail: Downtime Is Sexy - timf
http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/4692211550/scale-fail

======
charper
I get the theory behind the talk and I find the idea funny. I find the talk
condescending and not in the slightest funny. I find alot of 'traditional'
developers miss the point and believe there being insulted and what they have
been doing for a long time to be 'wrong' (in no way is it, its just not
gospel) and get all protective and dismissive.

~~~
knowtheory
Absolutely.

He's also totally missing the marketing/social point. When a service goes
down, say twitter, the rest of the internet is _deluged_ with complaints about
the service not functioning.

It is immediately clear what the size and vociferousness of the service's user
base is. So long as Twitter, or Tumblr, or whatever is _usually_ up, their
user base is going to grow on the news of their trials and tribulations.

"Twitter is so incredibly popular that it crashes their servers all the time!"

Unless you're actually a (good) app dev, people don't appreciate that Facebook
and LinkedIn face the same scaling challenges that Twitter does.

=========================================

Second, the petulant tone of this video is really obnoxious. I also agree that
his point is funny, and that the incentives are perverse, but i think he's
setting up DHH and new tech as a straw man as well. It is certainly the case
that chasing novelty has resulted in past lessons being forgotten, discarded
and eventually reinvented, but that doesn't make everything that was done in
the past _correct_.

